# Открытый раздел > Рождение >  Роды в воду

## Kusya

Никак не могу определиться, как я к ним отношусь... интересно было бы узнать ваше мнение или, возможно, опыт.

----------


## lastochka

можно Чарковского почитать поподробнее, помогает определиться...

----------


## Ramadana

спасибо за подсказку, прочитала статью http://www.7ya.ru/article/Charkovskij/
мне понравилась. Про роды в воде - я за однозначно.

----------


## Kusya

это статья Марины Глушенковой (MARY), о том как Чарковский приезжал к нам в Калугу))) на этом сайте она тоже есть http://kalugadeti.ru/content.php?185-Чарковский

----------


## Домик в деревне

Вот не знаю, ответ ли это на вопрос, но про опыт точно.

Меня всегда вдохновляла идея водных родов. Мне кажется, я еще беременная не была, а уже про них читала и ролики на ютюбе по запросу water birth смотрела. Кстати, если будете там искать-смотреть, лучше быть зарегистрированным, там их гораздо больше открывается после регистрации. 

И родить очень хотела в воду, и искала роддома, которые бы это проводили. В Калуге этого нет (на схватках в джакузи можно в Анненках), в Москве есть, но за безумные деньги. В процессе изучения вопроса открылось, что это наиболее вероятно и комфортно сделать дома. Но еще в  беременность всплыл такой момент, мне нравится лежать в ванне, но представить, как там родить удобно, не получалось. И так, и так пристраивалась, но как-то прям вот визуализировать это на самой себе не удавалось. Все было именно неудобно в плане развернуться в нашей стандартной ванной.

В самих родах сложилось так, что я залезла в воду очень рано, на раскрытии см. в 4-5 и пока шло раскрытие дальше до полного я успела устать в этой ванной и продрогнуть сильно, прям озноб бил и хотелось согреться, а вода была температуры тела, а мне все хотелось потеплее, а сильно теплая вода, как известно, замедляет раскрытие и воду держали одной температуры. Я обычно совсем не мерзлява и всю беременность обливалась холодной водой и плавала в обычном прохладном бассейне с удовольствием, а тут прям замерзла. (Кстати, в эту беременность мерзну, может, в родах будет тепло =). Так вот нестерпимо захотелось вылезти из ванной, чтобы согреться. А еще такой момент с конкретно моим опытом, вода очень облегчает схватки, это точно, но именно на той поверхности тела, которая под водой и у меня были такие немного странные ощущения, что там где вода - боль притуплена, а вот живот торчал наполовину из воды и там болевые ощущения были полные. В общем, странное такое состояние. Думаю, что в большом бассейне было бы вообще круто! Да, где ж его взять.

Ну и рожала потом на суше, потому что идти уже обратно в ванную не было желания и сил.
Т.е. на будущее я так думаю, что если вдруг захочется родить непременно в воде, то заранее я туда залезать не буду, а уже прицельно ближе к делу. Опять же чисто мой опыт. Уверена, что у всех по-разному.

А еще забыла! Вот такой чисто практический момент, в родах дома в воду очень удобно, родил-воду слил-все чистое, не надо пеленки стирать-выбрасывать, о клеенке непромокаемой думать.

----------


## nezabudka

Вот эта твоя последняя фраза мне больше всего понравилась))))) Хаха!!!
А вообще-то мне это только снится..... А без практики ответить не смогу.

----------


## Polixenia

> В Калуге этого нет (на схватках в джакузи можно в Анненках)


По слухам, джакузи в Аненском роддоме стоит для интерьера и для хвастов: вот, мол, есть у нас такая хреновина! Фактически никто там не плавал даже на схватках, поскольку сей предмет то ли сломался, то ли изначально был подключен неправильноПро это мне говорили несколько человек независимо друг от друга.

----------


## lastochka

Polixenia, я рожала в джакузи в Анненках первого сына. Была заранее договоренность с доктором. Ночью я приехала с отшедшими водами, плавно пришли схватки, и мы полезли в джакузи. Пускали кораблики из бумаги, засунули туда надувного крокодила :Smile:  Мне там легче не было, честно!!!! На каждой схватке, которую постоянно принимала на себя спина, я вставала на четвереньки и врач массажировал мне поясницу. Родить в воду не дали, да и я тогда об этом не знала. Вылезла из джакузи примерно на 7-8 см раскрытия. Родить хотела вертикально(вернее, этого хотел врач), но стала рваться, закапала кровь, меня положили на кровать, надрезали, и я родила...

----------


## Ramadana

Интересует тема родов в воду, хотелось бы именно так. 
В ванной домашней абсолютно не удобно мне кажется, а что если по середине комнаты надувной бассейн налить! 
Это же самый лучший вариант? Или еще есть идеи другие?

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Интересует тема родов в воду, хотелось бы именно так. 
> В ванной домашней абсолютно не удобно мне кажется, а что если по середине комнаты надувной бассейн налить! 
> Это же самый лучший вариант? Или еще есть идеи другие?


Вариант хороший. Если глянуть ролики на ютюбе, то везде только так и рожают. Но они в своих домах, а у нас в условиях многоэтажек, ммм, мне было бы страшно, что лопнет в самый неподходящий момент.
а про другие идеи, видела еще ролики, как именно в джакузи рожают, ну и полно людей, которым в стандартной ванной вполне удобно.

----------


## MARY

Я родила в стандартных ванных Борю, Валю, Глеба, Фиру и Мишу. И хочу сказать, что КАЖДЫЙ РЕБЕНОК ДИКТУЕТ, КАК ЕГО НУЖНО РОДИТЬ. Но я это окончательно поняла на Глебе и Яне. Боря и Валя у меня легко выскочили в положении лежа на спине. С Борей было фантастическое ощущение, что он оттолкнулся от меня и поплыл. А Валя... я ведь на родах осталась одна,муж уехал, акушеров мы не заказывали, в роддом не хотелось, одна дома рожать боялась. Друг мужа пообещал приехать за мной на машине, дабы в роддом все-таки отвезти - и застрял в  пробке. Вышла из дома на сильных схватках - ловить машину, прошла метров 50, лопнул пузырь, резко отошли воды (благо, август), почувствовала первую потугу - вернулась. Вода в ванной не успела даже до середины набраться - Валя как пуля вылетела.
И вот я , имея такой опыт, рожаю Глеба. А он в положении на спине не выходит просто ну никак. С оценкой времени затрудняюсь, но промучались прилично. Так вот пока я на корточки, держась за бортик, не села, - ребенок не родился. Хочу сказать, что у меня почти сразу идея рожать на корточках была, но - оцените степень зашоренности! - я думала о том, достаточно ли это эстетично)))))
Яна рождаться в воду не захоьела. Просто не захотела и все. У нас и ванна была со свечками и маслами, но мне совершенно не хотелось туда идти. К счастью, тогда я уже знала, что в родах надо делать все, как хочется, - и не пошла.
Фиру родила, опершись на угол ванной. Ну то есть я - буквально носом в угол, а ногам и ребенку - просторно.
Мишу рождали долго. Если бы в роддоме - разрезали бы меня, сто процентов. Возраст уже не юный, имеются факторы риска, да еще потом, как выяснилось, обвитие. Но по ощущению эти роды были идеальные. Казалось, что мы с мужем настолько понимаем друг друга, что лучше просто не бывает. Он делал абсолютно все, что мне нужно, так, как нужно, и когда нужно.( Ну просто в других родах какие-то пунктики незначительные всегда были. Допустим, когда рожали Глеба, он пытался включить музыку, а меня эта музыка раздражала.) А здесь - ну прочто не к чему придраться)))))
Так что мне домашние водные роды очень подходят, хотя я обычно это не афиширую, потому что знаю и не слишком удачные случаи. И  на вопросы обычно отвечаю, что мне - подходит, а вообще - довольно опасно.

----------


## kiara

> Polixenia, я рожала в джакузи в Анненках первого сына. Была заранее договоренность с доктором. Ночью я приехала с отшедшими водами, плавно пришли схватки, и мы полезли в джакузи. Пускали кораблики из бумаги, засунули туда надувного крокодила Мне там легче не было, честно!!!!


Работает, плаваешь, булькаешь  - надо только сообщить о своем намерении там посидеть) И не з 5 минут до, а желательно, чтобы времени с запасом было, как у меня - вся ночь))))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Марин, ты, конечно, сумасшедшая, но как же радостно, что вот оно так! Спасибо, что написала!



> И хочу сказать, что КАЖДЫЙ РЕБЕНОК ДИКТУЕТ, КАК ЕГО НУЖНО РОДИТЬ.


Ценная мысль. Надо запомнить и не навязывать свой образ ребенку. =)

----------


## Polixenia

Марина, какая же ты молодец! Не перестаю тебе удивляться. И твоей интуиции. Жду книгу :Smile: ))

----------


## Надежда

Роды в воду пока официально отечественной медициной не поддерживаются у нас (провести такие роды могут только единицы специализированных роддомов в России), несмотря на то, что этот вид родоразрешения практикуется у нас уже более 40 лет... но я за.

----------

